# Accomadation in melbourne



## ollyb (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey everybody. 
I'm moving to melbourne and I'm looking for accomadation 
I have already done the whole back packer thing before so I'm not looking for a hostel. 
Also I'm not sure how long I will be in melbourne. It all depends on how work goes, so I'm not looking to sign a lease. 
Does anybody know of any like holiday rooms/motels on a week to week basis. 
Thanks


----------

